# 840dSL Spindeldrehzahl - Getriebe



## nekron (19 Februar 2019)

Moin moin,

ich habe hier so ein Problem, welches ich auch mit dem Siemens-Support noch nicht ganz klären konnte ...

Wir haben an einer Spindel das Getriebe geändert, Also Getriebefaktoren raus, Spindel auf S6000, Spindel dreht auf 100% am MSST nur 3300 rpm, auf 50% korrekterweise 3000 rpm - mit Siemens per Remote P2000 angepasst auf 6000 rpm bei 100% - dann läuft die Spindel bei 50% 6000 rpm, auf 100% logischerweise Überdrehzahl. 

Gibt's da noch was zu beachten ? Alle Limits in der NC hab ich entsprechend erhöht, liest die NC den P2000 vielleicht nur im Hochlauf ? (Oder wo bekommt die NC die Information her - welche Drehzahl sind 100%)  Die Maschine steht leider schon beim Kunden, eventuell kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben oder hat die Möglichkeit das mal zu probieren ? Archiv ist vorhanden 

Danke & Gruss,
nekron


----------



## nekron (22 Februar 2019)

Guten Morgen ...

fliegt hier wirklich kein Sinumerik-Profi rum, der mir da helfen kann ?

Gruss,
nekron


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Februar 2019)

Vielleicht bist du hier besser aufgehoben:
https://de.industryarena.com/siemens/forum/siemens-sinumerik--27


----------



## HaDi (22 Februar 2019)

Hallo,

was genau habt ihr denn da alles geändert?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Peter Gedöns (22 Februar 2019)

Warum dreht ihr an den Motor Daten rum wenn das Getriebe geändert wurde ? oder ist da ein anderer Motor verbaut worden ?
Das Archiv hier einzustellen würde helfen aber bitte alle Daten ,Sicherung mit allen Mds     MD11210 oder MD11212 einstellen


----------



## Plan_B (23 Februar 2019)

P2000 war bei den Micromastern4 von Siemens immer der Bezugswert für die relativen Angaben.
Welche Parameter sind denn noch verändert worden?


----------



## nekron (2 März 2019)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> Warum dreht ihr an den Motor Daten rum wenn das Getriebe geändert wurde ? oder ist da ein anderer Motor verbaut worden ?
> Das Archiv hier einzustellen würde helfen aber bitte alle Daten ,Sicherung mit allen Mds     MD11210 oder MD11212 einstellen



Motor ist der gleiche, ist nur eine andere Spindel montiert worden wg. Ausfall …

An den Motordaten hat ein Siemens-Techniker rumgedreht, als die Spindel mit geänderten Getriebedaten nicht höher als 3300 rpm drehen wollte. Danach hat sie dann bei 50% am MSST schon 6000 rpm gedreht, Tipp von Siemens: Geschwindigkeitsregleroptimierung , er würde überschwingen bei 100% …

Verändert wurde eigentlich nur an der Getriebeübersetzung, die war bei Getriebestufe 1 24:10, nun auf 10:10.
Komisch ist das in den Spindeldaten eine Resultierende max. Begrenzung von 3300 rpm steht (Begrenzung durch Driveparameter p1082 steht da im Popup) aber in P1082 steht 7200 rpm …

War die ganze Woche unterwegs, werde heute noch ein Archiv hochladen …

Nun ein Archiv: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ei2c8w9mbv7obho/DAsiMG190215.arc?dl=0

Gruss,
michael


----------



## Plan_B (2 März 2019)

Könnte der Meldetext für die Max-Begrenzung fest hinterlegt sein und garnicht den aktuellen Wert in P1082 repräsentieren?
Woher bekommt ihr denn den Aktualwert? Möglicherweise habt ihr nur eine falschanzeige der Drehzahlwerte weil irgendwo noch nicht richtig mit der neuen Getriebeübersetzung gerechnet wird.


----------



## nekron (2 März 2019)

ich kann nur sagen was im Display steht … und da steht ein Bezug auf P1082 drin. 
Aktualwert ist die Anzeige an der TCU … Drehzahlmesser hatte ich vor Ort leider keinen dabei. 

Anlage ist leider im Ausland, werde in den nächsten Wochen aber nochmal vor Ort sein …

Gruss,
michael


----------



## Peter Gedöns (2 März 2019)

Hallo 
in welchem Display steht was mit Bezug auf p1082 ?
im  Archiv sind  leider nur geänderte werte enthalten  also nicht das was ich haben wollte :-(
Der p1082 steht bei DO2 und DO3 auf 7200. kann es sein das ihr euch nicht so sicher seit welcher Antrieb die Spindel ist.
Die Spindel hat  ein 1FK7060 Motor ? 
Mit dem Archiv kann ich wenig anfangen sende mir mal ein Archiv mit allen MDs,
du kannst mir auch gerne per PN mal Service Nummer zukommen lassen .


----------



## nekron (2 März 2019)

Doch doch wir wissen schon welcher die Spindel ist … C1 
IBN Archiv lade ich gerade hoch … 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/d41bwl43434seed/F2489.arc?dl=0

Anbei Bilder von der HMI, in der der Bezug erläutert ist, sowie die passende Achse  nicht X nicht Y nicht Z 






Danke für eure Hilfen !
Gruss,
michael


----------



## gravieren (2 März 2019)

Was steht in den Parametern der Getriebeübersetzung  ?
Also "Zähler" und "Nenner" in der 1.Getriebestufe   ?

Parameternummer habe ich momentan nicht zur Hand.

Grundsätzliche Frage:
Welche Firmware.  ( v4.7  laut Maschinendaten)   ?


----------



## nekron (2 März 2019)

gravieren schrieb:


> Was steht in den Parametern der Getriebeübersetzung  ?
> Also "Zähler" und "Nenner" in der 1.Getriebestufe   ?
> 
> Parameternummer habe ich momentan nicht zur Hand.
> ...


Die steht auf 10:10 ... vorher 24:10

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gravieren (2 März 2019)

Hi

Bitte gib uns einen genauen Ablauf der Aktionen.

Liste auf, was du gemacht hast in der richtigen Reihenfolge  !


Habe keine genaue List da.

Mal aus dem Gedächtnis, komme nicht so einfach an Unterlagen  (Hoffe, ich vertue mich nicht):
24:10  --> 2,4   --> 2,4 Umdrehungen des Motors entspricht 1 Umdrehung am Getriebe 
10:10  --> 1,0   --> 1 Umdrehung des Motors entspricht 1 Umdrehung am Getriebe




Sehe ich das so richtig  ?


----------



## gravieren (2 März 2019)

Schreibe doch mal die "alten Werte"  hinein   !

Nun sollte eigentlich kein Fehler mehr kommen   !   ?

Die Drehzahlanzeige  sollte nun am Bildschirm richtig angezeigt werden   !


Lediglich sollte die reele Drehzahl an der Spindel um den Faktor 2,4   zu schnell drehen  !   ?
Ist das so   ?


Hast du einen zusätzlichen Drehgeber an der Spindel  (Ausser dem Spindel-Motorgeber)   


Bitte mal einen Drehzahlmesser mitnehmen und messen.


----------



## nekron (3 März 2019)

Ne Übersetung ist anders rum ... 1 Umdrehung am Motor = 2.4 Umdrehungen an der Spindel.

- wenn ich die Werte zurück übertrage oder ein altes Archiv aufspiele passt ja auch alles wieder - nur die Spindel dreht logischerweise um Faktor 2,4 zu langsam.
- nein wir haben nur den Motorgeber, einen Drehzahlmesser nehme ich beim nächsten Besuch auf jeden Fall mit,
mir fehlt es nur leider an einer Lösung des Problemes ...


----------



## Peter Gedöns (3 März 2019)

Hallo 
du musst auch 11212 auf null stellen nur 11210 reicht nicht.
was ich so in den Daten  sehe gehe ich mal davon aus das ihr die Antriebs - Achs Zuordnung über  13050 macht.
der Rest sollte so stimmen  die p1082 für Antrieb 1 und  2  sehen per Hand Geschreiben aus die anderen  nach Berechnung.
Das der HMI den Wert des p1082 falsch liest könnte am fehlenden  Neustart liegen. 

Ich würde empfehlen die geführte Antriebs IBN für die Spindel noch mal durchzuführen. denn werden auch die Sinamics Parameter so geschrieben wie Sinumerik sich das vorstellt.


----------



## nekron (5 März 2019)

Hallo,

da an meinem Rechner die Suche in PDFs nicht mehr funktioniert … ganz kurz … was ist MD11210 ?
wie komme ich zur geführten Antriebs-IBN (ganz ehrlich habe ich noch nie gemacht, bin mehr der PLC-Mensch, aber der Einzige der zumindest damit einigermassen zurecht kommt... zur IBN haben wir immer Siemens da, aber unser Techniker hat das per Remote auch irgendwie nicht hinbekommen …

Danke für alle eure Hilfen,
nekron


----------



## Peter Gedöns (5 März 2019)

Antriebs IBN 
geht über Inbetriebnahme -> Antriebssystem -> Antriebe -> Auswahl des Spindel Antriebs -> ändern 

und durch Arbeiten .

Warum steht im Antrieb 3.3.1 der p500 auf 101 und nicht auf 102  

der MD 11210 UPLOAD_MD_CHANGES_ONLY  und MD 11212 UPLOAD_CHANGES_ONLY sollten beide auf null stehen  damit alles im Archiv ist


----------

